# engine blew up



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i got a call from my cousin today, he said the motor blew up on the ariens st 270. imagine a predator motor on an ariens st 270


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i got a call from my cousin today, he said the motor blew up on the ariens st 270. imagine a predator motor on an ariens st 270


Well, that's just a dang shame William. What happened?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Well, that's just a dang shame William. What happened?


he said he was blowing the snow in his driveway when the motor started leaking oil then booom


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i got a call from my cousin today, he said the motor blew up on the ariens st 270. imagine a predator motor on an ariens st 270


 
Talk about doubling your horsepower since the ST270 has a Tec 2.7HP H35 engine
Why not it should bolt on the hardest thing may be getting the drive to work with the single shaft Predator 212cc. It would be one overpowered little blower which will be definitly better at the end of the driveway with the Predator 212cc on it. 
Every thing I heard about this blower was that they were under powered. It will definitly not have that problem with the HF Predator 212cc.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

GustoGuy said:


> Talk about doubling your horsepower since the ST270 has a Tec 2.7HP H35 engine
> Why not it should bolt on the hardest thing may be getting the drive to work with the single shaft Predator 212cc. It would be one overpowered little blower which will be definitly better at the end of the driveway with the Predator 212cc on it.
> Every thing I heard about this blower was that they were under powered. It will definitly not have that problem with the HF Predator 212cc.


when i dropped the st 270 off with my cousin i gave it a go and think it was under powered also. right now i'm looking ( not very hard ) for a tecumseh 7hp motor with electric start so i can make a toro 721 and put the 5hp motor on the st 270


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The engines are so cheap (but good feedback) new compared to searching, picking up, and tearing an engine off a 50 dollar donor it just makes sense to drop one on.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's a no brainer. A 2.7 never should have been there to begin with.

Is it a 2 shaft or single


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I see the predators are discounted at harbor freight looks like 2 dollars off the usual 99.00

was the engine a 2.7 or 3.5 and are you thinking of selling the carb I might be intersted in it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

td5771 said:


> That's a no brainer. A 2.7 never should have been there to begin with.
> 
> Is it a 2 shaft or single


 not sure


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Colored Eggs said:


> I see the predators are discounted at harbor freight looks like 2 dollars off the usual 99.00
> 
> was the engine a 2.7 or 3.5 and are you thinking of selling the carb I might be intersted in it.


 2.7 motor on this one, st 270 932001. i had not thought about selling anything, i haven't gone to take a look at it but if you need or wan't the carb send me a pm and let me know


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Unfortunately, it looks like that model has a 2 shaft engine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

should have gone with a briggs motor. You can still find the ones made here in the states.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> should have gone with a briggs motor. You can still find the ones made here in the states.


 i haven't bought a motor for it and not sure i will. i've got my eye on CL for a 5hp ariens or toro to replace the st 270


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

For a small and easy to use unit, the Toro 521 is great and there's plenty of them around.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nt40lanman said:


> For a small and easy to use unit, the Toro 521 is great and there's plenty of them around.


right now i can't find a 521, st 504 or st 524 because of the snow last week. i'm sure i'll find one when spring or summer comes around but for now he has my mighty mouse to use


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i got a call from my cousin today, he said the motor blew up on the ariens st 270. imagine a predator motor on an ariens st 270


Why imagine just do it. Not too hard to get a single shaft engine working on that machine with a little work. It has a friction plate so it should not be too hard to switch around. With a 20 inch wide bucket you could attack the snow aggresively with 212cc engine since it will be a little over powered beast. I like my MTD 5/22 now since it throws snow better and clears faster than my neighbors 8hp snowblower. Before the new engine and impeller kit it was a mediocre snow blower at best now it eats through the pushed up End Of Driveway windrow like it is not even there.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what ever i do to the st 270 depends on how much cash my cousin has and if he wantsto spend it on this machine or get something else. until then i can't claim it and just do what i want to do with it


----------

